# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Gear selection when towing? Hilux/Fortuner

## uk_exile

For the Hilux/Fortuner guys, what gear selection do you use when towing?
I've noted the 2022 Fortuner book says use S mode then via the paddles or shifter use 4th and below. 

Only had it a month and have noticed that even when unloaded and driven lightly it rarely selects 6th. Is that normal?

----------


## 7mmsaum

Yes

----------


## Hornady ELDX

Owned a 2016 ranger and 2018 a0nd 2021 hilux with the bigger 150 kw motor.
Ranger had far more grunt towing for some reason.
I use the manual option rspecially for controllable engine braking going down steep hills.
Towing a load on the flat it will never go into top so again manual 5th is my preferred option.
Always have it in the power mode

----------


## uk_exile

I know with older manual vehicles 5th was designed as a cruise overdrive and towing in 5th could kill the transmission quite quickly. 
Was wondering if any likely issues just leaving it in normal auto as most of my towing will be in flat Canterbury plains. Have 5 yr warranty. I guess what I should do is follow what the books says!

----------


## No.3

With 6spd manual never tow in 6th - this is fine because apparently you never go over 90Km/h when towing...  :ORLY:

----------


## Friwi

I know some lady driver that would ;-)

----------


## LBD

Study the HP and Torque graph for your  engine 2.8 turbo diesel below... and select gears to operate within a few hundred RPM of the lower side peak torque.... 2400 rpm to 2800 rpm

----------


## uk_exile

> Study the HP and Torque graph for your  engine 2.8 turbo diesel below... and select gears to operate within a few hundred RPM of the lower side peak torque.... 2400 rpm to 2800 rpm


My question was mostly around avoiding transmission issues but I guess engine torque will be what causes the damage so thank you. 
That plot is interesting. 2022 spec is 150kW & 500Nm so very different than example. It'd be measured at wheels however seems like a big difference.

----------

